# PT/OT co-treating - billing question



## beckycmbs (Dec 17, 2013)

Our therapists are telling me that the other clinics they work at allow them to co-treat and bill for a full hour each.  Meaning, both PT and OT work on the same patient during the same hour and bill out 1 hour each.  These are not Medicare patients, but I don't know how these clinics could get away with doing this.  Anyone else bill like that?


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Does not seem like proper billing to me. I hope they don't get audited!


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Dec 17, 2013)

I have billed for both PT & OT for same patient.  Sometime they treated on same day.  Each therapist would code their charges & have different diagnosis:

97014-GP-7244
97012-GP-7244
97110-GP-7244

97014-GO-72887
97110-GO-72887
97116-GO-72887

(just examples)

My understanding is that they can see both as long as it is for different issues.


----------



## mhstrauss (Dec 19, 2013)

tdml97@yahoo.com said:


> I have billed for both PT & OT for same patient.  Sometime they treated on same day.  Each therapist would code their charges & have different diagnosis:
> 
> 97014-GP-7244
> 97012-GP-7244
> ...





I agree with this, as long as the units that the different therapists are billing for cover different time periods...the patient worked with the physical therapist for an hour first, then worked with the occ. therapist.  The wording that the OP used made it sound like the patient was in for an hour total, and both therapists billed for that full hour, which equals a total of 2 hours treatment time, which would be incorrect.  The therapists need to document their work separately, and bill accordingly.


Hope this helps!


----------

